# whats your favorite haddock recipe?



## amber (Jan 20, 2005)

I have some haddock and a bit of shrimp to make for dinner tonight.  I typically use and egg wash to dip the haddock and then seasoned bread crumbs, lemon.  What are you favorite haddock recipes?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2005)

dice a medium sized onion, mince a coupla cloves of garlic, brown onions and garlic in olive oil in a skillet. add 1 large can of whole tomatoes, crushed by hand as you add them, and a small can of tomato paste. add 2 tbsps of capers, and 3 tbsps of crushed red pepper flakes. simmer uncovered until thickened. add the haddock and cleaned shelled shrimp, cover and simmer 5 minutes until fish is cooked thru. voila', haddock and shrimp fra diavolo.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

Yum, bucky!  That sounds really good!


----------



## amber (Jan 20, 2005)

That sounds great Bucky, thanks.  I had everything but the canned tomatoes, but I will have to try it next time.  I love red pepper flakes!  Thanks for the recipe


----------

